# Just ordered a bottomless PF for my Classic from Happy Donkey



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

As title says really. Just ordered it online today and they say it'll be delivered tomorrow. It's actually a Birthday present from my mother so now the question is, can I wait until next Friday to use it?

I can't wait to start analysing my extractions.

Thinking about maybe getting a VST 18g basket to use with it too


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Be preapared to take a step back, it will highlight problems with your technique. Also have a cloth handy and dont stare to close. Spritz of hot coffee... lol

Ps if its a birthday present then you MUST wait, you could pay for it yourself though... lol


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha, Well I paid for it and she is giving me the money back so technically...


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just arrived









And it came with a double basket. Always nice to have spares I guess. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm really glad I got mine, to be honest, if you have a decent grinder, fresh beans and a decent technique then you should be ok.

Even as a novice I managed some half decent shots after a couple of attempts.

I find that I normally see the first sign of coffee after 4-5 secs.

It's great for visual feedback and highlighting any issues, it's also a doddle to clean!

Have fun, but yeah, be careful when filming your shots, the occasional spritzing would be nasty if it hit the head area!, mind you, my solenoid discharge tube has split so I don't use it, so I have to be careful when switching off the pump as well.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821591,-3.026196


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha, my tube has split too but only at the bottom so 99% of the spurt still goes into the drip tray. I wonder if you can get replacements for them?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i have the decomp pipes

mark


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just to echo what PaulN posted, I have one for a Baby & it really does highlight ant errors in distribution & tamping! however, when you get it spot on it certainly makes a difference! looks cool as well!!


----------

